
FCC says AT&T and Verizon ‘harm consumers’ with free data schemes - subnaught
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/2/13820294/fcc-att-verizon-sponsored-data-letters
======
cdvonstinkpot
It'll be interesting to see, in Trump's new FCC, how far the anti-net
neutrality camp will allow telcos to go with their greed before stepping in to
protect consumers. If I had to guess, I'd say the state of the internet would
have to get worse- as bad as those of us in the know know it can get, before
the masses of luddites see that it really is (was) better with net neutrality
intact.

I'd be interested if anyone with expertise in this area could note here how
they speculate as to how the downslide might be expected to manifest in the
new environment we'll be in early next year.

